# Problema simulando en el workbench 5.0



## ocierD (Mar 4, 2006)

hola, soy yo de nuevo, ya consegui el programa de work bench, ahora quiero hacer el multiplexor (74157), conectado a un decodificador (7447), ya lo hice, y estoy seguro que toda la conexion esta bien, pero al simularlo, no me responde el programa, no funciona, he intentado todo, pero no logro que simule bien el display a 7 segmentos. podrian ayudarme por favor..
gracias


----------



## ArturoGP (Mar 4, 2006)

Que onda ocierD, tienes que verificar la alimentacion, y todas aquellas conexiones que tengas que ver con habilitacion, pues estos programas son muy exigentes en sus conexiones, alimentacion de 5V. Yo en lo personal uso el Multisim7 que tambien es de wordbench, y tenia ese tipo de problemas, debes verificar los datashhets de los CI que estas usando y conectarlos tal cual, debo decir que algunos circuitos simulados; en la practica pueden o no funcionar, debido a que cuando tu armas un circuito no es tan exigente para fncionar, pero en los simuladores de wordbench debes especificar "todo".

Enviame la imagen de las conexiones que hisiste, y podre ayudarte más.

Saludos.


----------



## koyote (Mar 19, 2006)

hola
aveces yo tengo todo bien conectado pero por no poner la tierra no funciona nada. 
saludos


----------

